#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4178/13: Αλλαγή χρήσης σε εκτός σχεδίου

## asak

*Θέμα*: 2όροφο βιομηχανικό κτίριο (μηχανουργείο) με συνολικό εμβαδόν 1013,53μ² ισοκατανεμημένο στους 2 ορόφους έχει ανεγερθεί με νόμιμη άδεια σε αγροτεμάχιο 9500μ².
*Αυθαιρεσία*: Έχει γίνει αλλαγή χρήσης μικτού εμβαδού *244,62μ²* του ορόφου σε κατοικία.
*Διαπιστώσεις*: Σήμερα το αγροτεμάχιο λόγω απαλλοτρίωσης, έχει εμβαδόν 8200μ² χωρίς να επηρεάζει το κτίριο. Το κτίριο έχει κατασκευασθεί μικρότερο από την άδεια με συνολικό εμβαδόν 930,59μ² (συγκεκριμένα έχουν μικρύνει τα 2 κλιμακοστάσια που βρίσκονται εκατέρωθεν του ορθογωνίου σχήματος του κτιρίου). Στον όροφο υπάρχει μικρή ΥΔ από το εγκεκριμένο σχέδιο κατά *1,20μ²*.Το υπόλοιπο του ορόφου (πλην της κατοικίας) είναι αδιαμόρφωτος χώρος. Το ισόγειο λειτουργεί κανονικά ως μηχανουργείο.

*Αντιμετώπιση*:
Κατηγορία: *4*
Είδος χρήσης : *Τουρισμός, βιομηχανία*
*ΦΚ 1*: 227,54μ² καθαρού εμβαδού (244,62μ² μετά την αφαίρεση της εξ. τοιχοποιίας) ως ΥΔ με συντελεστή 1,0(5.ε) (χωρίς υπέρβαση δόμησης) και βέβαια τσεκάροντας  αλλαγή χρήσης. Να σημειώσω εδώ ότι και στην περίπτωση <= 50% επιτρ. δόμησης ο συντελεστής παραμένει 1,0(5.α).
*Φ.Κ.2*: 1,2μ² ΥΔ κυρίων χώρων με συντελεστή (5.ε) (εφόσον δεν υλοποιήθηκε η δόμηση της αδείας) ή (5.α) ??.. και στις δύο περιπτώσεις πάντως ο συντελεστής παραμένει 1,0.

Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας παρακαλώ για την ορθότητα και τη νομιμότητα που αντιμετωπίζω το θέμα.

----------


## Xάρης

Η εγκύκλιος 4/2013 αναφέρει ένα σχετικό παράδειγμα:
"*ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ:*Σε εκτός σχεδίου περιοχή είχε εκδοθεί άδεια για καταστήματα/γραφεία με επιτρεπόμενη δόμηση 600τ.μ.. Σε όλο το κτήριο αυτό έγινε αυθαίρετη αλλαγή χρήσης σε κατοικίες, συμπεριλαμβανομένης της στάθμης του υπογείου. Έστω ότι η επιτρεπόμενη δόμηση για κατοικίες στο συγκεκριμένο γήπεδο εκτός σχεδίου είναι 200τ.μ.. 
Το πρόστιμο θα υπολογιστεί ως εξής: 
Για την επιφάνεια των 200τ.μ. εφαρμόζεται η §5 του άρθρου 18. 
Για την επιπλέον της επιτρεπόμενης δόμησης για χρήση κατοικίας επιφάνεια των 400τ.μ. εφαρμόζεται συντελεστής αλλαγής χρήσης. Για την επιφάνεια της υπόγειας στάθμης που έχει μετατραπεί σε κατοικία συντελεστής υπέρβασης δόμησης. 

Ο συντελεστής αλλαγής χρήσης (που επιβάλλεται στην επιφάνεια που έχει γίνει αυθαίρετη αλλαγή χρήσης από κύρια σε κύρια, η οποία όμως αντίκειται στις ισχύουσες διατάξεις ως προς το επιτρεπόμενο μέγεθος της συγκεκριμένης χρήσης) εφαρμόζεται στην επιφάνεια που προκύπτει μετά την αφαίρεση της επιφάνειας της εξωτερικής τοιχοποιίας, στην περίπτωση που η νομιμότητά της καλύπτεται από την οικοδομική άδεια, καθώς και των κλιμακοστασίων με τους χώρους διέλευσης που τα εξυπηρετούν (π.χ. διαδρόμους) και των χώρων υγιεινής, στην περίπτωση που η χρήση τους διατηρείται και δεν μεταβάλλεται. Εκτός των ανωτέρω εξυπακούεται ότι σε κάθε περίπτωση εφαρμόζονται οι συντελεστές του Παραρτήματος του Ν.4178/2013 (1) με οικοδομική άδεια, (2) εντός σχεδίου/οικισμού ή εκτός σχεδίου, (3) Είδος χρήσης και οι λοιποί συντελεστές του Παραρτήματος του Ν.4178/2013 κατά περίπτωση."

Για το Φύλλο Καταγραφής *1* και βάσει του παραπάνω παραδείγματος συμφωνώ με τον τρόπο αντιμετώπισης που παραθέτεις.
Για το Φύλλο Καταγραφής *2*  θα έβαζα συντελεστή υπέρβασης δόμησης (5α), όσο δεν έχει γίνει ενημέρωση του φακέλου για τη μείωση της δόμησης.
Απ' τη στιγμή όμως που το πρόστιμο δεν μεταβάλλεται ό,τι και αν επιλέξεις δεν έχει νόημα να ασχολούμαστε παραπάνω.

----------


## asak

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

 Για το ανωτέρω θέμα έχω επίσης ένα άλλο προβληματισμό που θα ήθελα μία άποψη.
 Λοιπόν η συγκεκριμένη άδεια του 1989 έχει αναθεωρηθεί το 1993 χωρίς όμως να αναφέρεται στο οπισθόφυλλο αυτής  ο λόγος για τον οποίο έγινε, παρά μόνο αναφέρει γενικά ότι αναθεωρείται με τα τροποποιητικά σχέδια που υπέβαλλε ο μηχανικός. Για την αναθεώρηση αυτή δεν βρέθηκε κανένα σχέδιο τόσο στο αρχείο, που έδωσε και βεβαίωση, όσο και στο φάκελο του ιδιοκτήτη. Το μόνο που υπάρχει, είναι τα σχέδια της αρχικής αδείας πλην του διαγράμματος κάλυψης.
 Προκειμένου να προχωρήσω στην διαδικασία του Νόμου με την αντιμετώπιση που προανέφερα, στάθηκα στο τοπογραφικό σκαρίφημα που υπάρχει τόσο στην αρχική άδεια, όσο και στην αναθεώρηση αυτής. Η μόνη διαφορά που διαβλέπω είναι στην αλλαγή θέσης του κτιρίου εντός του αγροτεμαχίου και μόνο, ενώ οι διαστάσεις σ' αυτό παραμένουν οι ίδιες και μάλιστα είναι ευκρινείς και συμβαδίζουν με τα αρχικά σχέδια. Υπέθεσα λοιπόν ότι η συγκεκριμένη αναθεώρηση της αδείας αφορούσε αποκλειστικά στη νέα θέση του κτιρίου εντός του αγροτεμαχίου.
*1*.Είναι σωστή η υπόθεσή μου και κατά πόσο νομικά βάσιμη μπορεί να είναι?
*2*.Ελλείψει εγκεκριμένου ΔΚ θα υποβάλλω μόνο το νέο με τις αυθαιρεσίες?
*3*.Θα ήταν σκόπιμο να συμπεριλάβω και το αρχικό περίγραμμα του κτιρίου όπως διαφαίνεται στα αρχικά σχέδια και συμπίπτει με το τοπ. σκαρίφημα της αναθεώρησης?

----------


## Xάρης

*1.* Έχει βάση η υπόθεσή σου αλλά δεν είσαι κατοχυρωμένος. Θα μπορούσε να αφορά και κάτι άλλο η τροποποίηση κι αυτό θα μας το έλεγε το στέλεχος της οικοδομικής άδειας ή η σχετική τεχνική έκθεση της τροποποίησης ή έστω η αίτηση που υποβλήθηκε για την τροποποίηση. Όσο δεν υπάρχει τίποτα από τα παραπάνω (οι κατόψεις-τομές-όψεις της τροποποίησης έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν υπάρχουν) ο καθένας θα μπορούσε να υποθέσει διάφορα για το τι αφορά η τροποποίηση.

*2.* Αν έλειπε το πιο βασικό σχέδιο, το διάγραμμα κάλυψης, θα προχωρούσα βάσει των όσων αναφέρει ο Ν.4178/13 σχετικά με την περίπτωση απώλειας φακέλου.

*3.* Το αρχικό περίγραμμα ίσως να θεωρούνταν πλεονασμός αλλά γιατί όχι, θα μπορούσες να το συμπεριλάβεις με διακεκομμένη γραμμή.

----------


## asak

Σέβομαι την άποψή σου.
Έχω βέβαια και αντίλογο.
Ο νομοθέτης αναφέρει για τη διαδικασία απώλειας φακέλου αδείας ότι ".....και προκειμένου να διερευνηθεί η νομιμότητα του υφιστάμενου κτιρίου είναι δυνατή η υποβολή...."

Εδώ ερμηνεύω εγώ, ως λάθος που έχει κάνει ο νομοθέτης απαξιώνοντας τους ιδιώτες μηχανικούς ότι δεν μπορούν να διερευνήσουν μία νομιμότητα, δίνοντας βήμα στη δημόσια διοίκηση ότι αυτή και μόνο μπορεί να το διερευνήσει ενώ παρακάτω αφήνει το ενδεχόμενο, αναφέροντας το είναι δυνατή η υποβολή, το μηχανικό να αποφασίσει.

Πιστεύω ότι όσο εγώ δεν είμαι καταχυρωμένος άλλο τόσο δεν είναι κατοχυρωμένος κάποιος άλλος, γέρνοντας πάντα η πλάστιγγα στα δικά μου επιχειρήματα.

Για αυτούς τους λόγους, όπως επίσης και η χρονοβόρα διαδικασία με τους εμπλεκόμενους σε δημόσια υπηρεσία υπαλλήλους, με κάνει να πράξω με το θάρρος της ευθύνης μου που α μη τι άλλο απουσιάζει παντελώς από το δημόσιο.

----------

